# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  House y la magia

## Jorlando

El martes pasado viendo en la Fox un episodio de la cuarta temporada de House (para los que no tenéis televisión por cable o por satélite, lo echan en la Cuatro el próximo martes, 26 de febrero), el antipático doctor soltó algo que me llamó la atención. 

En dicho episodio trataban a un mago que había tenido un problema con la cámara de tortura china. Al principio el escéptico doctor, pensaba que no estaba realmente enfermo, sino que la había salido algo mal en la actuación. Luego se veía que sí, que el mago estaba enfermo de verdad. Pero en su convalecencia le hacía algunos juegos a House. Éste trataba de adivinar dónde estaba el secreto, a lo que el mago se negaba, por los motivos acostumbrados, que si se rompía la magia, etc. Pero el doctor le contestaba con una frase de las suyas "si al saber la verdad se desvanece la magia, es que no había magia antes". Una frase para la posteridad, parece ser.

Antes que os tiréis a la yugular de los guionistas de House, os recuerdo que estamos hablando de un personaje de ficción, y las ideas de los personajes de ficción no tienen que coincidir necesariamente con las de sus creadores. Pudiera darse el caso de que los guionistas de House supieran de magia más que todos nosotros juntos (más que yo, seguro).

Pero no me deja de llamar la atención la frase. Hablo por mí, claro, porque no se puede generalizar en casos así. Pero me ha pasado que algunas veces, algún juego que me ha impresionado mucho, al saber el secreto, me ha gustado mucho más. Si no fuese así, ¿cómo disfrutan los magos viendo a otros magos? Yo se lo oí un día a Juan Tamariz. Contaba que aunque viendo actuar a otro mago puedes saber el secreto porque tú también eres un profesional, puedes disfrutar atendiendo a otros detalles, como la presentación, la destreza, etc. Yo mismo, una vez actué para un mago profesional, y aunque se sabía todos los juegos que le hice, dijo que  disfrutó mucho viéndome (seguro que no fue para tanto, pero los buenos modales a veces te obligan a mentir).

La tesis de House es consecuente con el personaje. Posee una mentalidad en exceso analítica, y como trasunto de Sherlock Holmes (no sólo es adicto a las drogas sino que vive en el 221, sin la B, aunque nunca me fijé en si la calle se llamaba Baker Street), para él, la existencia de un posible misterio es angustioso. No soporta la ignorancia. Cualquier cosa que parezca apartarse de lo racional, se convierte en un acertijo que hay que resolver a toda costa. ¿Disfruta de la magia? No, pero disfruta con otras cosas. ¿Existe alguien así? Sí, un mequetrefe de diez años.

Hace ya mucho tiempo, en uno de mis primeros post, hablé de un amigo, químico, que me había destripado el juego de la carta firmada que hace Palmero, porque yo le había regalado la carta usada, y la analizó químicamente, por si la tinta era especial. La tinta era normal, pero halló otras cosas, que bueno, le hicieron darse cuenta del secreto. Este señor, tiene un hijo, de aquella tenía 9 años, que es un auténtico superdotado. Francamente, creo que tienen que inventar otro tipo de métodos para medir CI, porque éste se sale de la escala. A mí me pilló el fuera del universo, con sólo verlo una vez. Se fue a su habitación y volvió a los cinco minutos con una bajara suya y lo repitió para mí. 

Hace poco, le hice el sueño de los ases, y también lo cazó. Antes de que digáis que la culpa fue mía, que algo hice mal, que si las pistas falsas, os diré que éste es uno de mis mejores juegos. Lo tengo muy bien mamado, y lo hago muy a menudo. No puedo decir aquí cómo el chaval lo descubrió porque tendría que revelar el secreto, pero la línea de razonamiento, el análisis de lo que él llama "los hechos" (habla así, aunque sólo tiene diez años), unas dotes de observación extraordianarias, hicieron que se refugiara de nuevo en su habitación y al cabo de un cuarto de hora volviera y dijera "ya lo tengo" y a continuación me lo desarmara completamente.

Le he puesto un vídeo de nada menos que Tamariz y Carrol, el del rey del Corte, y lo sacó, en sólo media hora, de razonamiento, y con sólo verlo una vez. Por cierto, hay un detalle en ese vídeo que no puedo decir aquí, algo que hace Tamariz cuando Carrol se levanta, y que es un ejemplo de misdirection, pues todo el mundo mira a Carrol, y que este niñato vio a la primera. Dijo "mira lo que hace el Tamariz". Me quedé asombrado porque aunque he visto este vídeo montones de veces, tardé mucho en ver este detalle. Le pregunté al energúmeno cómo se había fijado. Me dijo que el que se levantase Carrol en ese instante, le parecía una obvia distracción, así que aprovechó para fijarse con más detalle en Tamariz. Toma ya. Tiene otra frase demoledora. Me dijo que cuando ve a un mago actuar, que le mira directamente a la cara, él se fija entonces en sus manos, porque cuando el mago le mira a la cara, parece que le está obligando a mantener su mirada, y eso le hace suponer que aprovecha para hacer algo. Así que le rehusa la mirada para fijarse en sus manos. O por ejemplo, cuando el mago levanta la mano derecha para mostrar una carta, él se fija en la izquierda. Cosas sí. Parece que hay leído un tratado de misdirection para hacer justo lo contrario de lo que pretende el mago.

Bueno, pues a este pequeño demonio, le gusta más la magia que a un tonto un lápiz. Pero no por el efecto en sí, sino como un acertijo, un desafío, algo que excita su imaginación y le hace pensar. Para él un juego  sin más es aburrido. No quiere que se lo digan, pero trata de adivinarlo, no por destriparlo, porque luego no va contándolo por ahí, sino porque necesita hacerlo, porque su mente está construída así. Cuando al principio yo le decía que no disfrutaba de la magia, él me decía siempre que eso no podía juzgarlo yo. "A lo mejor la disfruto mucho más que tú, aunque te cueste trabajo creerlo". Ayer mismo, le dije que si había visto el episodio de House, qué le había parecido la famosa frase. Me dijo que estaba de acuerdo. Para él es más importante saber que no saber, pero saber porque lo ha averiguado él, no porque se lo hayan dicho.

En serio que este niño me da mucho miedo.

----------


## DrkHrs

Genial. Deberías publicar un libro, Jorlando.

Un saludo.

P.D.: Soy un enamorado de House. Creo que es la única serie medianamente decente que dan en la TV. Y si, la frase es consecuente con su caracter.

----------


## halvar

Vi ese capitulo hace 3 meses en version original con subtitulos pero como ya sabeis no todo lo que dicen lo ponen en los subtitulos pero esperare a que lo echen en 4.

----------


## martamagika

a mí lo que me da miedo es que alguien que no corresponda lea tu post con detenimiento...

----------


## Jorlando

> a mí lo que me da miedo es que alguien que no corresponda lea tu post con detenimiento...


No hay problema. Lo que he dicho aquí se lo he dicho directamente al niño endomoniado, y cosas peores. Todo los comentarios hechos por mi, tanto en este hilo como en cualquier otro, siempre han sido respaldados en su momento cara a cara ante los aludidos.

----------


## Weribongui

Yo me encuentro un niño que si le miro a la cara me mira las manos y si le señalo una cosa mira otra , y directamente guardo la baraja y que se ponga a hacer puzles y resolver acertijos. Pero no a ver magia, a ese niño no le gusta la magia en si como creadora de ilusiones, ese niño no tiene ilusión, no le gusta la magia, le gusta resolver misterios.No le haria jamás un juego. Es el tipo de persona que mas detesto.Ese niño no sabe lo que es disfrutar la magia. Me hierve la sangre su aptitud lo siento.

Es mi opinion la verdad.

----------


## Jorlando

> Yo me encuentro un niño que si le miro a la cara me mira las manos y si le señalo una cosa mira otra , y directamente guardo la baraja y que se ponga a hacer puzles y resolver acertijos. Pero no a ver magia, a ese niño no le gusta la magia en si como creadora de ilusiones, ese niño no tiene ilusión, no le gusta la magia, le gusta resolver misterios.No le haria jamás un juego. Es el tipo de persona que mas detesto.Ese niño no sabe lo que es disfrutar la magia. Me hierve la sangre su aptitud lo siento.
> 
> Es mi opinion la verdad.


Platón decía que no hay tema del que nadie sepa más que de moral. Todo el mundo se cree capacitado para hacer valoraciones del modo de ser de los demás. 

Dices que no disfruta de la magia. Es posible que tengas razón. Pero no hay forma humana ni divina de que tú puedas saber eso. Simplemente, lo siento, no lo puedes saber. No estás en su cerebro. No sabes lo que le pasa por la cabeza. No sabes a qué ritmo late su corazón. No sabes cómo le brillan los ojos.

Yo le veo feliz cuando le hago un juego de magia. Lo que luego haga o deje de hacer, o lo que trate de adivinar o adivine de verdad, a mí me trae sin cuidado.

----------


## Weribongui

Es cierto, no lo podré saber. 

No obstante no dejaré de pensarlo, ese niño no tiene ilusión. Acepto que disfruta la magia por el mero hecho de descifrarla , no por la ilusion de estar viendo algo increible. Por lo que para mi , no la disfruta de verdad.

Pero bueno es lo que yo pienso.

----------


## Voidmain

> Es el tipo de persona que mas detesto.Ese niño no sabe lo que es disfrutar la magia.


¿Te has pasado tres pueblos no crees?   :Wink1: 
Vamos, que a mi me gusta la carne poco hecha, sangrante... y no por ello detesto a los que les gustan las suelas de zapato. 
Es más, Jorlando ha dejado bien claro que el chavalín no va revelando por ahí sus descubrimientos. A mi parecer, lo de este chico es digno de admiración viendo la tónica general de los crios de hoy en día.
Creo que si se dedicase a la magia podría sacar mucho partido de esa capacidad analítica, puede que no para presentar juegos, pero sí para crearlos.

Por otra parte Jorlando, tienes suerte al acceder a un espectador así. Puedes poner a prueba tus juegos sin miedo a que, tras ser destripados, sean revelados por ahí. Y estoy convencido de que con ese crio se puede dialogar y sacar conclusiones de lo más productivas para mejorar tus juegos. 

P.D: Se echaban en falta tus elaborados posts :P

----------


## themagician

> Es cierto, no lo podré saber. 
> 
> No obstante no dejaré de pensarlo, ese niño no tiene ilusión. Acepto que disfruta la magia por el mero hecho de descifrarla , no por la ilusion de estar viendo algo increible. Por lo que para mi , no la disfruta de verdad.
> 
> Pero bueno es lo que yo pienso.


¿Que no la disfruta de verdad?, será lo que entiendes tú por "de verdad". Que la magia sirve para dejar la sensación de haber visto algo imposible es cierto, y que esa sensación es maravillosa, también lo es, pero, como dicen, no puedes juzgar lo mucho que puede disfrutarla porque no estás en su cabeza.

La magia está para éso, para disfrutarla, y si ese niño no la disfruta en el sentido clásico no quiere decir que no la pueda disfrutar igual o más que un espectador cualquiera.

Ahora, que a ti no te guste esa clase de espectadores (ni a nadie, pa que nos vamos a engañar) es otra cosa bien distinta.

----------


## t.barrie

Pienso parecido Weribongui.
El chaval en cuestion le gusta que le hagan juegos y disfrutará..pero los toma como un juego de ingenio,un acertijo 

Debida a su inteligencia no es un niño "normal"y necesita algo que estimule su cerebro,y ese algo lo encuentra en los juegos que le hace nuestro amigo,pero también lo encontraría con cualquier juego de ingenio un problema matemático o un puzle.

El se lo pasará bien pero no disfrutará del juego como magia,no tendrá esa sensación de "Oh! esto es imposible...",porque cuando no vea el secreto sentirá que ha fallado,porque se lo toma como un reto.

  Cualquier persona al ver un juego sabe que no es magia,pero puede disfrutar de ella porque en ese momento no se para a pensar que eso es mentira ..o donde estará el truco...Sino que se "olvida"que la magia no existe,cree en ella y se divierte y disfruta y se ilusiona..Este niño no tendrá esto.Para el es un reto,algo que tiene que descifrar.No,no podra disfrutar de la magia como tal.

Si yo hago un juego a alguién no me gusta que se lo tome como un reto,que su finalidad sea "pillarme",Yo hago el juego porque me gusta,y quiero que guste al espectador,que se emocione,que se ilusione..si quiere acertijos que los busque en otro sitio.Esto es magia,no un juego de ingenio.



bueno,es solo mi opinión sobre el tema.

un saludo.

----------


## Autis

Pues yo digo que todos somos así en cierta forma. Por eso las personas aprendemos a hacer magia, para saber cómo se hace y hacerlo nosotros mismos, no?. 

Aunque siempre es bueno dejarse llevar por la presentación en vez de verlo todo cómo algo técnico, por supuesto.  El hecho de que descubras el truco no te hace rey de nada, nunca debería de ser una competencia de ingenio entre el mago y el espectador. ¿Porqué no le dices al chico que la primera vez disfrute con la presentación cómo si fuera magia y la próxima ve que lo hagas saque sus conclusiones?

----------


## josep

Siempre es una delicia leer a Jorlando.

Este niño es la pera. A mi me costó años descubrir( y con ayuda)

el rey del corte ...

Un saludo mágico.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Es cierto, no lo podré saber. 
> 
> No obstante no dejaré de pensarlo, ese niño no tiene ilusión. Acepto que disfruta la magia por el mero hecho de descifrarla , no por la ilusion de estar viendo algo increible. Por lo que para mi , no la disfruta de verdad.
> 
> Pero bueno es lo que yo pienso.


Disiento. La disfruta... a su manera. ¿Acaso la magia ha de ser disfrutada sólo como a nosotros nos parece que ha de serlo?  Vamos, que por decreto el público tiene que  ver un juego y gritar 'Oh my god!!!!!!'. 

¡NO!

La gente tiene que disfrutar cuando nos ve. A unos les gustará la ilusión y la magia según la vemos nosotros. Otros disfrutarán con el arte interpretativo más que por el 'milagro' en sí y otros, como este chaval, disfrutan ante el acertijo. 

A mi, por ejemplo, me encanta el juego del Tangram. Tengo uno desde hace tiempo y ocasionalmente me entretengo intentando hacer losc ientos de figuritas que vienen en el librito. He conseguido unas cuantas y como las hago de tanto en tanto se me olvidan y cada vez que abordo una nuevamente es casi como la primera vez. Y lo disfruto. Podría mirar las instrucciones... pero prefiero llegar a ellas solo. Y como eso miles de cachivaches para resolver que hay por ahí. A este chaval le gusta ese tipod e cosas... ¿Quienes somos nosotros para censurarle o juzgar si tiene o no ilusión? Puede que no sea la que nos gustaría que sea, pero hacerle magia a él es un reto enorme. 

Particularmente pienso que Jorlando es afortunado. Tiene el mejor público para sus ensayos. Alguien que no divulgará la mecánica y que le ayudará a mejorar peus puede decirle qué movimientos le han revelado máss datos (mucho mejor que grabarse en vídeo). El día que haga algo que el chaval no sea capaz de explicar, tendrá una joya de juego.

----------


## Chema78

Y yo pregunto, Jorlando, ¿porque no intentas despertar interes en el para que haga magia?
Podría ser un crack, si es profano y ya conoce los principios básicos de la misdirección no quiero ni imaginarme lo que haría despues de leer a Ascanio y a Slydini.
Ese chaval podría hacer maravillas!
¿No has intentado pedirle que te ayude a hacer algún juego a aguien o algo por el estilo?
Yo lo intentaria, igual tienes delate de ti a alguien que puede llegar a ser uno de los grandes.

Saludos.

----------


## ignoto

Ese es exactamente el tipo de público que puede disfrutar mas de la magia argumentada.
Vale que la idea de magia justificada y argumentada no se utilice mucho (que va a ser que no se utiliza casi nada) fuera de la magia infantil pero yo creo que si que tiene aplicación el mismo concepto para otros tipos de magia

----------


## Weribongui

Bueno, yo sigo pensando igual, acepto las criticas. Pero mi visión no va a cambiar. Que le sirve de espectador de practicas? pues si, pero no mas.

Cuando dije, " detesto ese tipo de persona " , no lo dije por el hecho de que no disfrutase de la magia. Dije bien claro si mal recuerdo que la razón es que si cuando le miro a los ojos , me mira las manos y esa gran lista de comportamientos , eso me hierve la sangre y creo que a muchos de nosotros tambien.

Pero bueno cada uno piensa como quiere, espero que cuando alguien intente descifrar el juego constantemente y no haga mas que mirarlos las manos, pase de la charla pues ¿que importa, solo quiero ver el secreto?,pues espero que muy calmadamente penseis " oh que bien, una mente analitica que disfruta muchisimo descubriendo secretos de magia, aunque no le importe en absoluto la "ilusión".

Es lo que pienso, un saludo.

----------


## shark

> Pues yo digo que todos somos así en cierta forma. Por eso las personas aprendemos a hacer magia, para saber cómo se hace y hacerlo nosotros mismos, no?. 
> 
> Aunque siempre es bueno dejarse llevar por la presentación en vez de verlo todo cómo algo técnico, por supuesto.  El hecho de que descubras el truco no te hace rey de nada, nunca debería de ser una competencia de ingenio entre el mago y el espectador. ¿Porqué no le dices al chico que la primera vez disfrute con la presentación cómo si fuera magia y la próxima ve que lo hagas saque sus conclusiones?


¿un post normal de autis? ¿autis , eres tu? 8-)

----------


## Warper

Yo estoy de acuerdo con Tamariz, yo veo a muchos magos, y disfruto viendo magia de otros, a pesar de saber los trucos me maravillo de la técnica, de las misdirecciones  y el arte de la presentación, humor, etc..

Estas navidades vi en León a Peter Wardell (o algo así), actuando en la calle, fuí a verle 5 veces en dos días, y las cinco disfruté con su técnica y su humor.

----------


## magikko

> Iniciado por Autis
> 
> Pues yo digo que todos somos así en cierta forma. Por eso las personas aprendemos a hacer magia, para saber cómo se hace y hacerlo nosotros mismos, no?. 
> 
> Aunque siempre es bueno dejarse llevar por la presentación en vez de verlo todo cómo algo técnico, por supuesto.  El hecho de que descubras el truco no te hace rey de nada, nunca debería de ser una competencia de ingenio entre el mago y el espectador. ¿Porqué no le dices al chico que la primera vez disfrute con la presentación cómo si fuera magia y la próxima ve que lo hagas saque sus conclusiones?
> 
> 
> ¿un post normal de autis? ¿autis , eres tu? 8-)



 :shock:  Shark... me has quitado las palabras de la boca

----------


## Autis

A mi también me dio miedo

----------


## zhoraida

Bueno yo pregunto una cosa... sabes como se llamaba el capitulo o que numero era?
Y respecto al niño... me encanta... podria llegar lejos!!
UN saludo

----------


## leonard

Alguien destacó que este niño es muy inteligente? Tal vez la teoría nuestra que nos llevó a leer de misdirection, este niño con diez años ya fue capaz de describir lo que la misma mis-direction nos da....
Y si realmente a traves de un video  se dió cuenta de esos aspectos...es increíble.....yo a los diez años me m.....encima....
Pues múestrales diferentes juegos y luego nos dices mas si? La verddad que ahora me tienen intrigado este niño....mantenos al tanto!!!
*PD: si alguien desea hacerlo desaparecer de la tierra.....juntemos firmas...
PD2: Lo de recién es una broma si?*

----------


## Jorlando

Ya que tanta curiosidad despierta el Einstein en miniatura éste, os contaré cómo le conocí. Dije que era hijo de un amigo, pero eso no supone que este amigo lo sea de toda la vida. Lo curioso es que precisamente fue una afición común lo que hizo que nos conociéramos. Al igual que él, yo también soy muy aficionado a los acertijos, juegos de lógica, rompecabezas y similares. Hace ya unos meses había por los kioskos una colección de juegos de ingenio (me parece que la están reeditando), y yo compré todos los fascículos. La colección constaba de un juego (los había clásicos, como el tangram, pero también había juegos de separar piezas, de todo), más un fascículo donde hablaba de diversos aspectos de las matemáticas, anécdotas, juegos matemáticos, y también la solución del juego. 

Me gustaría poder decir que fui capaz de solucionar todos los juegos, pero no fue así. Algunos todavía los tengo por alguna estantería, a medio resolver. Nunca miro la solución, salvo cuando lo tengo resulto. Si no puedo resolverlo, lo aparco una temporada y vuelvo a él. Algunos aún siguen aparcados. Pero o lo resuelvo por mí mismo, o queda sin resolver. A mi mujer le encanta que haga estas cosas, porque así estoy sentado en mi despacho varias horas, en completo silencio y "sin molestar". 

Pues bien, acababa yo de comprar el último fascículo cuando una necesidad angustiosa de cerveza hizo su aparición en mi organismo. Como soy bastante fácil de convencer, seguí mis instintos y me refugié en el bar más cercano. Allí, mientras me entregaba al alcohol, aproveché parea echar un vistazo al fascículo, procurando no mirar la última página porque es donde estaban las soluciones. Sí conviene mirar la penúltima página, pues es donde está el objetivo del juego, que a veces es difícil de averiguar. Abrí el paquetito del juego y empecé a analizar el problema que se me planteaba. 

Un caballero, al que conocía de vista, me dijo que su hijo también era muy aficionado a estas cosas, pero que ignoraba que existiese una colección como ésa. Le dije que ya llevaba varios meses en los kioskos, y que de hecho, estaba a punto de finalizar, pero que tenía entendido que iban a publicar una segunda parte titulada "Nuevos juegos de ingenio". Nos pusimos a hablar y así trabé contacto con el padre del niño, el químico, naciendo así una buena amistad que que ha perdurado hasta el día de hoy, y que deseo que perdure mucho tiempo. 

Le dije que tenia en casa algún juego repetido, y que si a su hijo le gustaban estas cosas, que se lo regalaría. Fue unos días después cuando coincidí con el chaval, en el mismo bar (yo vivo justo en la acera de enfrente), con su padre. No me había dicho el padre la edad del hijo, pero le vi muy pequeño, para regalarle un cubo de Rubik que tenia repetido. No obstante, lo tenía prometido y subí a casa a por el que tenía extra. 

A mí, el cubo de Rubik me llevó hacerlo seis meses. Nunca he presumido de excesivamente inteligente, pero al menos lo hice yo solo y sin ayuda de nadie, cosa que algún amigo que presume de listo no ha sido capaz de hacer. Se lo entregué al niño, que por supuesto ya conocía, aunque nunca había tenido uno en las manos. Fue su padre el que lo desordenó todo y trató de hacerlo primero. Le salió bien una cara, y su hijo saltó y dijo algo que me dejó helado. "No puedes hacer una cara sola primero papá. Es obvio que al hacer el resto se va a desordenar esa cara, con lo cual si empiezas así estás perdiendo el tiempo Sería mejor tratar de hacer solo las esquinas de una cara, luego la franja central, y terminar sobre los centros de las aristas. La cara inferior la dejaré para el final". Joder, a mi me había llevado un mes llegar a esa conclusión, y el niño éste lo sabía de forma casi instintiva.

Al día siguiente me llamó por teléfono. Ya lo tenía hecho. Seguro estoy que lo hizo con ayuda de algún súcubo venido de algún pozo profundo del Averno. Iker Jiménez, ejemplo viviente de periodismo veraz, debería de investigar este fenómeno.

Como anécdota final, os diré cómo trabaja la mente del crío. Un día le enseñé una cruz del diablo. Es un rompecabezas hecho con lo que parecen tres piezas de madera con forma de prisma cuadrangular, orientadas en las tres direcciones del espacio, y unidas en su punto central. Cuesta desarmarlo, pero cuesta mucho más volver a armarlo. Además, las piezas son diferentes, con lo cual esamblan de una sola manera. Estábamos en casa del niño, tomando café, y le mostré ensamblada la pieza al crío. Luego lo desmonté todo y lo dejé sobre la mesa. El niño puso todas las piezas al lado una de otra, separadas ligeramente. Luego se las quedó mirando un rato largo, sin tocarlas. Yo la primera vez que lo hice, me puse a darles vueltas en las manos, y a ver cómo podía encajar aquello. Él no, sólo las miraba, sin tocarlas. Luego se levantó y se fue al baño. Aprovechó su padre para intentar hacerlo él. Cogió dos piezas que a simple vista parecían ensamblar, y en ese momento volvió el niño. Y simplemente le dijo "esas no son las primeras, ensamblan, sí, pero no de forma simétrica. Las primeras son estas dos". Esas dos también ensamblaban, pero también de forma asimétrica. El niño dijo que no importaba, porque quedaba un hueco que haría que antes de ensamblar al última pieza, una de las anteriores pudiera deslizarse para llenar ese hueco. Dijo que había estado analizando el problema mientras plantaba un pino. ya tenia memorizadas las piezas y no necesitaba volver a verlas. Luego cogió las piezas y sin dudar ni un momento las ensambló perfectamente. Fin del problema.

Y sí, claro está que le he animado a que al verme hacer juegos se fije en mi forma de hacerlo, en mi historia. Pero es que él se fija en eso igual. Él lo ve todo, se fija en todo. No se le escapa nada.

----------


## Fabi The Clown

Huau, Jorlando. Me sumo a tu club de fans...
Desde luego es un placer leer tus post. Y no es menos la historia que cuentas ya que me deja absorto en su lectura cual libro de suspense. 

Ciertamente creo que debe ser fascinante tener delante a una persona (me gusta más usar los nombres aunque no dijiste el de él) que te enseña una y otra vez lo sencilla que es en realidad la vida. El hecho de que él lo haga tan fácil no significa que nosotros no podamos. Ciertamente los niños son más lógicos que nosotros pero tenemos la tendencia a estupidizarlos y tratarlos como si fueran tontitos (no digo todos, eh?). Sólo tienes que ver el programa tipo para niños en la tele... Bueno, sólo tienes que ver los tipos de programa que triunfan en la tele para adultos para imaginarte cómo serán los niños!!! :D  Yo tengo la suerte/desgracia de no tener tele en casa y mi entretenimiento es o leer o conectarme a internet cuando Núria (mi amor) no está trabajando con el portátil. Y veo el contraste de cuando me cruzo con alguien que sí está conectado a la caja tonta y me habla de cosas (Pantoja, Paquirrín y yo que sé qué más...) que ciertamente no entiendo qué trascendencia pueden tener en mi Vida.

Todas estas cosas de las que nos llenamos, creo, no son más que basura mental que nos echamos encima que sólo hacen que complicarnos la vida. La Vida es mucho más sencilla de lo que nos planteamos. Nos crean falsas necesidades por el dichoso afán de dinero. Creo que la vida te da lo que necesitas y siempre sin olvidarte de tu evolución como persona. Cuando tiene más importancia el dinero, tu coche o lo que sea que tu felicidad... Algo anda mal. 

Ese niño tiene la curiosidad típica de su edad. Disfruta explorando y tiene más habilidades que nosotros para eso porque no sólo tiene la imaginación, por lo que se ve,  tambien tiene la inteligencia suficiente como para llevar adelante grandes proyectos. Aunque eso no lo es todo...
Sun Tzu ("El Arte de la Guerra") dijo algo así como que no gana aquel que es más fuerte sino aquel que conoce sus debilidades y sabe sacarles partido. Sin ir más lejos, Cristo dijo "Bienaventurados los débiles pues ellos heredarán la Tierra". La cuestión es que creo que el niño es genial y que esas cualidades tienen que ser cuidadosamente potenciadas con el tiempo. Si toda esa inteligencia la usa para ser feliz y repartir amor y felicidad puede ser genial para todos!

Bueno, ya me he quedado a gusto...  :Lol:  

Un abrazo a todos!!!!
Y no olvideis SER FELICES!!!

----------


## Trus

> Hace ya mucho tiempo, en uno de mis primeros post, hablé de un amigo, químico, que me había destripado el juego de la carta firmada que hace Palmero, porque yo le había regalado la carta usada, y la analizó químicamente, por si la tinta era especial. La tinta era normal, pero halló otras cosas, que bueno, le hicieron darse cuenta del secreto. Este señor, tiene un hijo, de aquella tenía 9 años, que es un auténtico superdotado. Francamente, creo que tienen que inventar otro tipo de métodos para medir CI, porque éste se sale de la escala. A mí me pilló el fuera del universo, con sólo verlo una vez. Se fue a su habitación y volvió a los cinco minutos con una bajara suya y lo repitió para mí.


Más de Mil veces he dicho que el "Fuera de este Mundo" es un Juego que requiere bastantes más horas de las que se le suelen dedicar xD
de todos modos, lo de la familia de tu amigo no es normal, vamos, lo de analizar la química es muy duro.




> Le he puesto un vídeo de nada menos que Tamariz y Carrol, el del rey del Corte, y lo sacó, en sólo media hora, de razonamiento, y con sólo verlo una vez. Por cierto, hay un detalle en ese vídeo que no puedo decir aquí, algo que hace Tamariz cuando Carrol se levanta, y que es un ejemplo de misdirection, pues todo el mundo mira a Carrol, y que este niñato vio a la primera. Dijo "mira lo que hace el Tamariz". Me quedé asombrado porque aunque he visto este vídeo montones de veces, tardé mucho en ver este detalle. Le pregunté al energúmeno cómo se había fijado. Me dijo que el que se levantase Carrol en ese instante, le parecía una obvia distracción, así que aprovechó para fijarse con más detalle en Tamariz. Toma ya. Tiene otra frase demoledora. Me dijo que cuando ve a un mago actuar, que le mira directamente a la cara, él se fija entonces en sus manos, porque cuando el mago le mira a la cara, parece que le está obligando a mantener su mirada, y eso le hace suponer que aprovecha para hacer algo. Así que le rehusa la mirada para fijarse en sus manos. O por ejemplo, cuando el mago levanta la mano derecha para mostrar una carta, él se fija en la izquierda. Cosas sí. Parece que hay leído un tratado de misdirection para hacer justo lo contrario de lo que pretende el mago.


Sabes que pasa, que nunca podemos generalizar las cosas: no podemos decir, si miras allí siempre mirarán allí, deberíamos decir que suelen mirar allí.
Ese Chaval es un prodigio, un genio, que por desgracia, son poco valorados en esta sociedad.





Es Un enfoque distinto de la magia, osea no todo es o blanco o negro, y si que es verdad que hay personas que no buscan ser ilusionadas, sino ser distraidas por puzzles.
No deberíamos ver a la magia sólo como ilusión, sino también en este contexto.

El buen Mago es capaz de ilusionar a la mayoría de espectadores, y de hacer que una minoría se coma el tarro pensando en el cómo.


Me ha encantado el post.

----------


## .aceofspades.

a mí ese capítulo me encanta. lo he visto unas 4 veces en versión original y ay una cosa que me hace gracia y es que hay un momento que hace desaparecer unas pastillas con un FP y me gusta porque justo en el siguiente plano se ve al mago bebiendo una cocacola con el FP puesto. me gustó porque no es eso típico que luego enfocan rápidamente a house para que el otro se pueda quitar el FP. son cosas que dreo que han puesto allí para la gente que sabe cómo lo ha hecho y que va a buscar el truco alla donde sabe que está porque otra persona no se habría dado cuenta aunque le hicieran un primer plano de la mano por lo que decía house despues

----------


## Jorlando

Hombre, por fin alguien hablando del capítulo de House, que es lo que da título al post, y no del bicho, que a fin de cuentas sólo lo comentaba como anécdota.

----------


## zhoraida

Yo intente hablar del capitulo y me habeis ignorado... que numero es :Confused:

----------


## Jorlando

> Yo intente hablar del capitulo y me habeis ignorado... que numero es


Esto me recuerda al chiste aquel del tío que va a ver al médico:
-Doctor, vengo a verle porque me siento ignorado. Nadie me hace caso, todo el mundo parece pasar de mí, como si no existiera. Hablo y nadie me hace caso. Es como si fuera invisible porque nadie parece verme. A todos los efectos, me siento inexistente. Es como si el espacio físico que ocupo estuviera completamente vacío. Me siento como la nada primigenia a partir de la cual fue creado el Cosmos. No existo. No soy nadie. Dígame, doctor, ¿son imaginaciones mías?
-Enfermera, que pase el siguiente.

Bueno, bromas aparte, el capítulo es el octavo de la cuarta temporada. Se titulaba, en español, Bendita Ignorancia. Creo que lo echan de nuevo el martes próximo, 26 de febrero, en la Cuatro.

----------


## leonard

Para terminar....si ese chaval es tan inteligente.......les aseguro que en el futuro tendremos novedades...sigue mostrandoles juegos ...pero no se.....por ej.....dices que se da cuenta como desaparece un pañuelo? jejje veremos...

----------


## Jorlando

No, yo no he dicho que se dé cuenta de cómo desaparece un pañuelo. Yo he dicho que ha cazado todos los juegos que le he mostrado. Pero nunca le he mostrado ninguno donde desapareciera un pañuelo. Probaré a ver. Le enseñaría el vídeo de Úrsula Martínez, pero quizá su padre no lo aprobaría. Aunque la mujer no es nada del otro mundo, es un buen ejemplo de misdirection. Todo el mundo se fija en otras cosas. Al menos todos los hombres.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Bueno, yo sigo pensando igual, acepto las criticas. Pero mi visión no va a cambiar. *Que le sirve de espectador de practicas? pues si, pero no mas*.


Con el nivelón que tiene el chaval... ¿Te aprece poco? A mí me aprece un regalo de los dioses!





> Cuando dije, " detesto ese tipo de persona " , no lo dije por el hecho de que no disfrutase de la magia. Dije bien claro si mal recuerdo que la razón es que si cuando le miro a los ojos , me mira las manos y esa gran lista de comportamientos , eso me hierve la sangre y creo que a muchos de nosotros tambien.


Maticemos. Efectivamente cuando estás en una actuación te repatean esos que tienen esa actitud. Eso no creo que lo pongamos nadie en duda. Pero aquí hablábamos de este chico enc oncreto y su actitud, aunque examinadora, es completamente opuesta a la de los demás. No quiere 'pillarte' quiere retar su mente pero, claramente, valora tu trabajo puesto que (creo entender) en ninñún momento tiene una actitud de menos precio en plan 'bah, es fácil, has hecho esto y lo otro...'. Este tipo de gente se centra en retos realmente difíciles y los de Jorlando lo son. Los ve con respeto y los resuelve. Admirable.





> Pero bueno cada uno piensa como quiere, espero que cuando alguien intente descifrar el juego constantemente y no haga mas que mirarlos las manos, pase de la charla pues ¿que importa, solo quiero ver el secreto?,pues espero que muy calmadamente penseis " oh que bien, una mente analitica que disfruta muchisimo descubriendo secretos de magia, aunque no le importe en absoluto la "ilusión".
> 
> Es lo que pienso, un saludo.


En mi párrafo anterior ves la matización. Hay que distinguir entre las actitudes de unos y otros. Pero, en cualquier caso (y por mucho que nos hagan hervir la sangre los 'pilaltrucos') debemos verlos como esos molestos aliados que nos ayudan a esforzarnos en pulir nuestros juegos hasta que, miren como miren, no pillen ni una.


En cuanto a House.... Si lo emiten mañana... ¡no me lo pierdo!!!!!!

----------


## zhoraida

> Esto me recuerda al chiste aquel del tío que va a ver al médico:.


.....Me siento como la niña solitaria en una esquina de aquel pasillo oscuro de hospital; entre trastos viejos y abandonados a la lluvia y al granizo susurrando las palabras que escuchaba por última vez: "descansa en paz"
Bueno ya vi el capítulo, cada vez estoy más segura de que House es una muestra de unos buenos guionistas y un gran actor... 
Un saludo

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Como me gustaria tener yo a un vecinito asi...

 :roll: 

Tal y como dijo O'Malley, debe ser una delicia que alguien te pueda "ayudar" de esa manera. 

Entretenida tu historia como siempre Jorlando.

Un saludo

----------


## ignoto

> Cuando dije, " detesto ese tipo de persona " , no lo dije por el hecho de que no disfrutase de la magia. Dije bien claro si mal recuerdo que la razón es que si cuando le miro a los ojos , me mira las manos y esa gran lista de comportamientos , eso me hierve la sangre y creo que a muchos de nosotros tambien.


Eso tiene un nombre y se llama: "Te faltan tablas, Barrimore".

Es lo malo que tiene el actuar para amiguetes y no salir de la baraja en las manos. Te sale la criada respondona y, a falta de tablas, te mosqueas.

Pues si te gusta este mundo ves haciéndote a la idea de que "esos" están por todas partes.

Y solamente hay dos formas de evitarlo: Leer teoría y usar la cabeza.

De las dos formas, la segunda es la que mejor funciona.

Pero, eso si, es mas fácil enfadarse porque los demás no hacen lo que uno quiere ¿No?

----------


## Weribongui

La verdad esque eres prepotencia pura eh . No se si lo haces queriendo, o por mantener tu imagen, no lo sé. Pero vamos que leo tus mensajes a menudo ignoto y denotas una muestra de superioridad digna de mención, no lo entiendo.

 Ahora saltaran muchos diciendo.. oohh que dices , estupido de ti weribongui, ignoto solo quiere guiarte por el camino correcto o cosas por el estilo, que no lo quiero apreciar y tal.Pero lo cierto es que a menudo resultas muy poco correcto en tus formas a mi parecer,rozando lo ofensivo.

 Todo el mundo es un novato del tres al cuarto que hace trucos a sus amigos, menos tu y los que tengan un reconocimiento minimo al menos. Por lo menos es lo que denotas juzgandome directamente sin conocermeme, y viendo como lo haces con muchos otros.

Quizás tengas razón, pero creeme , que si realmente quieres que alguien siga tus consejos, osea, que lo haces con buena voluntad, deberias cambiar tus formas de hacerlo. A mi parecer, no son las mas correctas.

Te respeto como mago, por tus años en la magia, por tu conocimiento, si, pero porque tengas mas experiencia que yo, no te subas en la nube con tus aires de superioridad.

La verdad esque pienso esto desde hace mucho tiempo que llevo leyendote, pero ahora me ha tocado a mi y no me pensaba callar.

Pd: pero bueno respondiendo realmente a tu post, una cosa esque me jodan esas personas y otra cosa esque no sepa tratar con ellas,que me falten tablas, etc. No quiero que hagan lo que yo quiera, pero es mejor para ellos y para mi tambien. Todos ganamos. Sé que las hay.

Un saludo. Responded lo que querais.

----------


## Mago Gon

Soy el unico sadomasoquista por aqui? a nadie mas le gusta que la gente este un poco (ojo, que no a tirarte del dedo con tu FP) dando caña? a mi ma da mas satisfaccion cuando hago juegos en los que han estado un poco " a ver si lo cojo" y no lo logran ver, les suele "picar magicamente" mas, te hace estar mas atento a lo que haces, incluso puede pasar que te salgan mejor las cosas... (tambien se te puede ir al traste pero la mayoria de las veces sale bien...cosas de la liberacion de adrenalina en sangre...) puede llegar a ser desagradable si alguien se dedica a intentar fastidiartelo y si no lo ve inventarse una justificacion (ridicula la mayoria de veces) y si te los cogen y tienes la GRANDISIMA suerte de que no lo dicen e incluso comparten contigo opiniones...que te quiten lo bailao, juegos hay miles...

suerte!

----------


## leonard

Puedo hacer una aclaració al respecto?....Quiero especificar...que como verán llevo también algo de tiempo en este foro....que me parece el mas completo...y mejor que haya visitado..*por eso persisto aqui...*

Pero *estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice Werybongui*.....tengo que aclarar que he leído muchos de los mensajes de todos, en especial de *Ignoto*....que me parece un excelente criticador......pero también es verdad....tienes una forma de decir las cosas....y no hay que andar diciendo "te haces el ofendido o cosas asi"......pero pareciera una manera *muy irónica de describirlo*.....y no creo ser junto a Weribongui el único en verlo..creo que como moderador debes dar el ejemplo.....se llama mas "humildad"...sino *fijarse cuando estaba el GRANDE de FPalmero.....*
Nos hacía sentir igual que él......claro que no lo somos jejejeej

Es mi opinión......y vale aclarar que creo que debes saber mas que yo, desde ya, por la experiencia....

----------


## ignoto

> ..creo que como moderador debes dar el ejemplo.....


Ya no soy moderador.


Por otra parte...

Rara vez dispongo de mas de un par de minuos para leerme y responder a un hilo.

Normalmente no me preocupo de la forma porque pretendo darle importancia al fondo. Me preocupa mas lo que transmito que como lo transmito.

Pero eso si...si lo que queréis son cáscaras vacías pero muy amables podéis ir escribiendo todo lo que queráis.

Por mi se acabaron las tonterías.

----------


## Weribongui

Te escusas en que te importa mas el fondo que las formas, pero me parece que solo es una escusa, pues las tres cuartas partes de tus mensajes son desprestigios y al final a lo sumo aportas el fondo. Si lo que quieres es fondo, pues centrate en responder, omitiendo la aptitud que he criticado.Dices que es lo que transmites y no como , pero a veces la verdad esque a veces transmites bien poco y si lo haces,dadas las formas no te van a tomar en cuenta, porque el como, si importa.Pondre un ejemplo de lo que no es lo mismo:

Pregunta: ¿donde puedo conseguir la baraja invisible?

A lo que podriamos responder:

Baraja invisible? seguro que no te has leido ni un libro, no respondas , veo claramente que no tienes ni idea, lo has visto en la tele y claro venga tu tambien quieres hacerlo, no sabras ni como funciona. Dedicate a las cartas, lee teoria y quiizas dentro de 2 o 3 años podras comprarte una.
( esto seria un prototipo de mensaje tuyo)

Otra opción seria:

No te la recomiendo, si eres demasiado novato , quizas deberias plantearte estudiar un poco mas antes de adquirirla.

Las 2 opciones dicen lo mismo. No obstante el primero tiene 10kilos de paja de suposicion y desprestigio y la segunda da una respuesta igual de correcta y mucho mas amable.


No queremos cáscaras vacias en palabras amable, solo respuestas concretas con palabras mas amables, creo que no es tan dificil y alguien de tu nivel si realmente desea ayudar, tendria que molestarse en que sus formas sean adecuadas para que sea tomado en cuenta.

He intentando expresarme lo mejor posible, siento insistir en el tema, pero esque tu respuesta no me ha convencido nada.

Que conste que todo lo que digo lo hago como critica objetivo con el fin de mejorar la situación en el foro,y porque no, tus formas a la hora de expresar tus opiniones, porque creo que le quitas las ganas de escribir a mas de un novato, al que le hayas respondido asi. 

Un saludo

----------


## correka

Creo que cada uno es libre de expresarse como quiera, pienso que Ignoto aporta 1000 veces más a este foro que cientos de usuarios, el cómo lo aporte es cosa suya, quien quiera aprovecharlo sabrá como hacerlo y le sacará el jugo a los mensajes y los que no, pues simplemente los ignorarán.
No creo que debamos juzgar a los demás por cómo nos muestran, en el mayor de los casos, el camino correcto a seguir en este mundo de ilusiones y su estudio y mucho menos lo que tenemos que hacer es quitarles las ganas a escribir, más gente como Ignoto es lo que falta en este foro, gente que aporte y de consejos prácticos.

----------


## J.R.

Todo empezó en House y ahora acaba en ignoto. Soy yo el único que ve el parecido?

Cambiando de tema, el niño ese solo le falta un detalle (aunque tampoco has dicho lo contrario) la discreción. Eso si, si además de todo lo que has contado es discreto y con la edad que tiene ese niño es perfecto. Le gusta la magia (bueno su forma de ver la magia) y de ahí a hacerla, hay un fino hilo. Ve los trucos y los engaños que los rodean, por tanto de ahí a saber generar nuevos puntos de distracción, no que nada. Lo dicho si es discreto, es perfecto.

Aun así, creo que a esa edad tendría que ver las cosas con los ojos de Peter Pan y no con los de Einstein.

----------


## Jorlando

> Cambiando de tema, el niño ese solo le falta un detalle (aunque tampoco has dicho lo contrario) la discreción. Eso si, si además de todo lo que has contado es discreto y con la edad que tiene ese niño es perfecto. Le gusta la magia (bueno su forma de ver la magia) y de ahí a hacerla, hay un fino hilo. Ve los trucos y los engaños que los rodean, por tanto de ahí a saber generar nuevos puntos de distracción, no que nada. Lo dicho si es discreto, es perfecto.


Tienes razón, no lo he dicho. Y la verdad es que no tengo forma de impedir que se vaya de la lengua de cosas que él averigua por su cuenta. Otra cosa sería que yo en algún momento le hubiera contado algo y él lo largase por ahí. Entonces sí podría decirle varias cosas, como que lo que yo le había dicho era confidencial y él había traicionado mi confianza, y por tanto ya nunca más le contaría nada. 

No le sigo a todas partes a ver lo que hace, por tanto no sé si lo ha contado a alguien alguna vez. Pero como ya he dicho, tenemos como afición común la resolución (bueno, eso él, yo sólo lo intento) de todo tipo de acertijos, puzzles y problemas. Es evidente que me da cien mil vueltas, y ha habido muchos juegos que él tiene ya solucionados y a mí me traen aún de cabeza. Nunca jamás me ha dicho la solución. No deseo que me la digan, pero siempre se te escapa alguna frase del estilo "pero ¿cómo demonios se hará esto? ¿cómo lo has hecho, enano miserable?" Es evidente que la última pregunta está formulada en un tono cariñoso a pesar de que parezca lo contrario, y entiéndase que es puramente retórica, pues como ya he dicho nunca quiero saberlo. O lo hago yo, o no se hace. Nunca ha soltado prenda, salvo en juegos que ya sabe que he solucionado, a menudo dándome con un canto en los dientes demostrándome que existen varias soluciones, y mostrándome media docena de ellas, añadiendo así un clavo más al ataúd donde poco se va quedando encerrado mi ego. 

Si no suelta prenda respecto a los juegos de ingenio, ¿por qué lo debería hacer respecto a los juegos de magia? Para él, esto es más o menos una satisfacción personal y privada, algo de lo que se nutre su cerebro, algo que curiosamente le relaja. No creo que lo vaya contando por ahí.

----------


## J.R.

Entonces es perfecto, solo decirte que le animes a pasar al otro lado del espejo y en lugar de solucionar la magia (llamémosle así a su afición) que colabore contigo a la hora de mejorar tus presentaciones. O mejor que lo use “contra ti” y te sorprenda con algún truco. Ese niño es un filon.

----------


## Jorlando

Sí, es precisamente ese episodio.

----------


## Desmond

> Y yo pregunto, Jorlando, ¿porque no intentas despertar interes en el para que haga magia?
> Podría ser un crack, si es profano y ya conoce los principios básicos de la misdirección no quiero ni imaginarme lo que haría despues de leer a Ascanio y a Slydini.
> Ese chaval podría hacer maravillas!
> ¿No has intentado pedirle que te ayude a hacer algún juego a aguien o algo por el estilo?
> Yo lo intentaria, igual tienes delate de ti a alguien que puede llegar a ser uno de los grandes.
> 
> Saludos.


Con esa talento que estudie medicina, anda que no es bonita ni nada la medicina, es otra forma de magia, la química del cuerpo, su fisiología, como funciona, como tratarlo, me encanta estudiar esto.

pd: yo quiero a ese niño para que me suplante en los parciales, me estan absorbiendo, ni un doblift me sale en condiciones ya.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Ayer ví el capítulo de marras.

Debo decir que me encantó, como siempre. Y los guionístas son la releche! Sus textos, encima interpretados por el genial Hugh Laurie, hacen de House un tipo deliciosamente perverso.  Me encanta.

Respecto a su comentario...




> "si al saber la verdad se desvanece la magia, es que no había magia antes".


No le falta razón...... relativamente. Y es que, en mi humilde opinión y tal y como digo en mi firma, la magia no está en las cartas o en lo que hace el mago con ellas sino en COMO lo hace de manera que la magia sea 'ese arte de transformar la ilusión en una sonrisa y un aplauso o, dado el tema del hilo, un reto'.   :Wink:

----------


## J.R.

Me encanta House y claro ayer lo vi con mas motivo. La parte del mago fenomenal, pero la que me sorprendió fue cuando sale House “jugando” con la baraja.

"si al saber la verdad se desvanece la magia, es que no había magia antes".

Y sobre la frasecita de marras, la verdad no tiene desperdicio y estoy totalmente de acuerdo. Puesto que yo lo que entiendo es, que la Magia esta durante, y si realmente es MAGIA después. 
En otra línea el espectador siempre sabe la verdad, su verdad. Y eso es lo bonito y lo mágico. No ha visto un engaño ha visto Magia.

P.D.: Cuando uso las mayúsculas con la Magia, es para referirme a ese Arte, esa Ilusión …. sabéis a que me refiero. También hay magia, de momento la mía se escribe con minúsculas …. (trabajaremos para mejorar).

----------


## Chema78

La frase me parece una chorrada.
Por supuesto que no hay magia "de verdad", es decir el mago no tiene poderes, eso no es nada nuevo! 
Lo que alguien debería explicar al que dice esa frase es que la magia solo existe en la mente del espectador.

Saludos!

----------


## zhoraida

mmmmm llama a los guionistas chema, ¿quieres el numero?
Creo que quizas para entenden bien la frase hay que ir más allá de lo literal, yo conozco los métodos de algunos juegos pero vistos en las manos de algun mago me sigue pareciendo magia...
Un saludo

----------


## Chema78

Dejate dejate de llamar a lo guionistas que después de la huelga no están para tonterias!   :Lol:  

Me refiero a que la frase no significa nada.
Yo entiendo que se refiere a que no es "magia de verdad" por eso me parece una chorrada.
La magia solo existe en la mente del que la ve, por eso es genial!. Por eso (entre otras cosas) me encanta la magia y hago magia, para crear en quien la ve la sensación de que ha visto algo que no es posible, pero no tengo interes en que piense que tengo poderes. Si tubiera poderes no haría juegos de magia.

¿Que creéis vosotros que quiere decir la frase?

----------


## Jorlando

Me parece, Chema78, que no es ese el sentido de la frase de House. Por supuesto que no hay "magia de verdad", que no hay "poderes", pues si los hubiera, no habría verdad que saber.

House sabe perfectamente que lo que se ve es una ilusión, una creación de la imaginación, y que tiene una explicación lógica. Esa explicación lógica, el mago se la reserva, no la hace pública, porque su deseo es que el espectador contemple precisamente un efecto que parece imposible, que parezca que la única explicación es que el mago tenga poderes, aunque el espectador sepa que no existen tales poderes.

He aquí un enunciado con el que todos estamos de acuerdo, imagino: "Si un mago es muy malo, por mucho secreto que tenga en sus juegos, no producirá sensación de magia en su público".

House pronuncia una frase que es contrarrecíproca de la anterior, y que podría ser sustituída por esta otra: "Si un mago es muy bueno, aunque el espectador supiera el secreto, la sensación de magia no desaparecería". Creo que ése es el sentido que le da House. 

No olvidemos que el médico más borde de la tele, es también un escéptico recalcitrante, y si en algún momento el enfermo hubiera presumido de tener algún tipo de poder, que Dios le hubiera cogido confesado al pobre hombre, porque House no hubiera tenido piedad de él, como ya ocurrió en un capítulo de la primera o segunda temporada, que creo que se titulaba "House versus Dios". No sé si ése era el título real, pero era de un chaval que se suponía que curaba a la gente con sus manos, gracias a la fe en Dios.

----------


## shark

pues a mi me pareció de los episodios más flojitos de house.  :?

----------


## Voidmain

Pues lo que me llamó más la atención del episodio, aparte de la frase, fue el Shapeshifter cutre-salchichero que hizo House, seguido de un jugueteo con el tenkai bastante pobre (sobretodo al descargar la carta sobre el mazo).

Y estoy conforme con shark. Si obviamos el tema de la magia el resultado es un episodio algo soso.

----------


## Chema78

Hombre, yo nunca he visto esta serie. Igual por ahi no le pillo el sentido ya que no conozco tanto el personaje.
Pero vamos la frase:




> "si al saber la verdad se desvanece la magia, es que no había magia antes".


No entiendo que signifique:




> "Si un mago es muy bueno, aunque el espectador supiera el secreto, la sensación de magia no desaparecería".


Ahora si la frase va por ahi, tampoco estoy deacuerdo jeje  8-) , creo yo que cuando el espectador conoce el secreto, la sensación de magia si desaparece, te puede seguir pareciendo admirable lo que has visto por lo ingenioso o incluso por lo simple o por la increible habilidad y tal, pero la sensación de magia ya no existe.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Ahora si la frase va por ahi, tampoco estoy deacuerdo jeje  8-) , creo yo que cuando el espectador conoce el secreto, la sensación de magia si desaparece, te puede seguir pareciendo admirable lo que has visto por lo ingenioso o incluso por lo simple o por la increible habilidad y tal, pero la sensación de magia ya no existe.


MEEEEEEEEC! Falso! Muchas veces se ha visto a conocederes de secretos abrir los ojos de plano al ver un número.... CUYO SECRETO CONOCEN! :shock:  :shock:  :shock: Resulta que se lo han comido con patatas (vamos, que se la han metido doblada...) y lo mejor es que dicen 'yo sabía que se hacía así y asau, pero no tengo ni idea de cómo lo ha hecho este tío (o tía)!' (obviamente se lo han hecho precisamente así y asau...)

----------


## Jorlando

Yo no he dicho que signifique eso. Lo que digo es que es posiblemente el sentido que le da House, en respuesta al comentario de Chema78.

¿Es o no es un episodio flojo? Posiblemente sí, pero no empecé este hilo para hacer crítica televisiva, sino para comentar la frase de House.

----------


## zhoraida

Si es flojo...pero "Dios no lleva baston"

----------


## Ritxi

Por cierto, solo puede ver medio capítulo, alguien sabe como bajarlo o conseguirlo de alguna manera...

GRACIAS

----------


## zhoraida

http://www.machacas.es/?p=2823
Ahi lo tienes en torrent, elink y descarga directa.
Mira a ver si te sirve

----------


## Bubby Barton

> "si al saber la verdad se desvanece la magia, es que no había magia antes". .


Pues yo creo que la réplica a esta frase la da al final del capítulo la residente nueva que esta tan buena, y que creo que esta relacionado con la conversación que tiene con el mago. Es un recurso muy frecuente en los argumentos de esta serie.

Ella no quiere abrir un sobre con el resultado de las pruebas sobre una posible enfermedad que tiene. Y tras un rollo que le suelta house sobre la búsqueda de la verdad y patatín patatán, ella le contesta algo así (no me acuerdo exactamente): *"La diferencia entre tu y yo es que yo creo que lo importante es no dejar de hacerse preguntas, y tu crees que sólo vale tener respuestas. Y eso es lo que te hace tan miserable".*

En la última secuencia, House tira el sobre a la papelera sin abrirlo...No quiere saberlo tampoco. La magia gana.

----------


## Chema78

> Iniciado por Chema78
> 
> Ahora si la frase va por ahi, tampoco estoy deacuerdo jeje  8-) , creo yo que cuando el espectador conoce el secreto, la sensación de magia si desaparece, te puede seguir pareciendo admirable lo que has visto por lo ingenioso o incluso por lo simple o por la increible habilidad y tal, pero la sensación de magia ya no existe.
> 
> 
> MEEEEEEEEC! Falso! Muchas veces se ha visto a conocederes de secretos abrir los ojos de plano al ver un número.... CUYO SECRETO CONOCEN! :shock:  :shock:  :shock: Resulta que se lo han comido con patatas (vamos, que se la han metido doblada...) y lo mejor es que dicen 'yo sabía que se hacía así y asau, pero no tengo ni idea de cómo lo ha hecho este tío (o tía)!' (obviamente se lo han hecho precisamente así y asau...)


Si, de acuerdo, pero en un caso como el que tu comentas, no es exactamente la sensación de magia (entendiendo esta como el echo de presenciar algo que, sabiendo que es imposible, tu cerebro te dice que lo acabas de ver con tus propios ojos) puedes tener otra sensación de admiración pensando "recorcholis me la ha metido doblada!". ¡Que no esta nada mal!
Pero no consigues esa ruptura de la lógica que se produce en la cabeza de un "profano" y que le deja con esa cara perpleja y esa risilla casi incontrolable que tanto nos gustaría a todos conseguir mas amenudo.

Saludos.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Iniciado por Jorlando
> 
>  "si al saber la verdad se desvanece la magia, es que no había magia antes". .
> 
> 
> Pues yo creo que la réplica a esta frase la da al final del capítulo la residente nueva que esta tan buena, y que creo que esta relacionado con la conversación que tiene con el mago. Es un recurso muy frecuente en los argumentos de esta serie.
> 
> Ella no quiere abrir un sobre con el resultado de las pruebas sobre una posible enfermedad que tiene. Y tras un rollo que le suelta house sobre la búsqueda de la verdad y patatín patatán, ella le contesta algo así (no me acuerdo exactamente): *"La diferencia entre tu y yo es que yo creo que lo importante es no dejar de hacerse preguntas, y tu crees que sólo vale tener respuestas. Y eso es lo que te hace tan miserable".*
> 
> ...

----------


## Spellman

La verdad es que me ha parecido un artículo (más que un post) memorable, realmente maravilloso. Me he enfrentado a esa clase de niños, bueno, no superdotados capaces de destapar el rey del corte, pero sí de seguir ese hilo que decias y destapar el juego. A diferencia de el chico endemoniado  :Lol:  "mis" chicos si has revelado los juegos a medio mundo (bueno, al menos a media sala). Creo que la cuestion está en que los niños ven el mundo de manera diferente, ven la magia como algo normal, no como un milagro, y... no sé, como normal que es sanbes como es porque sí, por ejemplo no creo que nadie se asuste al ver la tele o cosas así... :roll:

----------


## esnar

en mi clase hay un chaval asi...
no es superdotado pero es muy listo, y todos los juegos con tecnica los caza, los que llevan una preparacion y son automaticos no, y el disfruta viendo magia porque se lo toma como una adivinanza, y ademas yo practico porque si no lo pilla es que me sale a la perfeccion, cuando le hago magia es como si me convirtiera en el "anti-mago"xDxD
porque en vez de ser el el que pregunta que como lo he hecho soy yo el que le dice: "los has pillado" :Confused: 
pero bueno no pasa nada, no va desvelando los juegos, el respeta el secreto, por eso le sigo haciendo magia, asi puedo tomarmelo tambien yo como un reto.

----------

